# Fully Remove Widgets



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Got another question I'm hoping someone can help me with.

How do I fully remove widgets after I've deleted them from /system/app? There's always a left over place holder or something. Here's a screen shot of what I'm talking about.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

When I remove widgets with Titanium Backup I never have this issue.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

You have to reboot for them to be removed from the widgets menu


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> When I remove widgets with Titanium Backup I never have this issue.


Do you actually remove them? Or just freeze 'em?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"WormDoes said:


> You have to reboot for them to be removed from the widgets menu


Unfortunately that doesn't work. I've tried that many times. I think I may have to remove some images but I haven't found where they are located.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no idea what it does but I've used the terminal command "sync" for similar sorts of things.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> I have no idea what it does but I've used the terminal command "sync" for similar sorts of things.


I'm definitely willing to try anything. What exactly is it?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> When I remove widgets with Titanium Backup I never have this issue.


Scratch that. I just used Titanium Backup and it worked perfectly. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

"Ameshican said:


> Scratch that. I just used Titanium Backup and it worked perfectly. Thanks for the advice.


Nice! Glad to hear. Every time I renamed them in system/app I got those ugly placeholder things. If I ever go back to Sense, I'll be all over this fix.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> I'm definitely willing to try anything. What exactly is it?


Go to Terminal Emulator and run the following commands:



> su
> sync


and then reboot your phone. Like I said, I don't know exactly what it does but I need to do this when I install a version of Swype that I use after I install it into /system/app


----------

